# Which wheel cleaner



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Just using the last of my Bilberry wheel cleaner so need to replace it. Chose that one as it seemed to be a common mention on a lot of pro detailer threads. Any recommendations for anything 'better' ? 

It's been ok for my use, don't let it dwell too long on wheels, but good time to think about an alternative.

Rob


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Autosmart smart wheels:thumb:
Cheap, effective and dilutable :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Another for smart wheels


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

Wesley's Bleachwhite. Have been using for years. Works great on tires and rims


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Autosmart smart wheels:thumb:
> Cheap, effective and dilutable :thumb:


+2 for this!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> +2 for this!


+3 for smart wheels


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Bilt Hamber Auto wheel, very cheap and is absolutely fantastic


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, I know the local autosmart rep, so might be good to give him the business. Rob


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Or..... 








You could buy some more bilberry


----------



## spudley_1988 (Apr 7, 2014)

I go with smart wheels also or autobrite purple rain.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Couple of coats of FK1000P and normal car soap :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As above, get the wheels sealed. No need for wheel cleaner. 
Gonz.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Im not a fan of smart wheels - it is too strong and it is NOT suitable on all wheel finishes. Basically, the main ingredient of smart wheels is the twin of hydrochloric acid. One is an acid, one a base. They are equally nasty but opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use AF Imperial which is very good and dilutes down nicely


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

adjones said:


> Im not a fan of smart wheels - it is too strong and it is NOT suitable on all wheel finishes. Basically, the main ingredient of smart wheels is the twin of hydrochloric acid. One is an acid, one a base. They are equally nasty but opposite ends of the spectrum.


No different to hundreds of products out there,safe if following manufactures instructions.
Watch this video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well first of all you want to outline which are posstives of using Bilberry wheel cleaner and what are you after on own imporessions where bilberry does not offer this.

If you outline the key points of of what you after we can all narrow it down to the wheel cleaner which will be best for you, as Suspal mentions above it's correct all wheel cleaners perform the same but some are more chemically reactive to brake dust particles and some are more lsp safe especially the alkaline version ones depending on the final lsp if used.

I don't agree with this thread, smart wheels is a very versatile wheel cleaner on most finishes and sensitivity, you can control the strength of cleaning power by the dilution ratio with water, I have never damaged or dulled or muted a sensitive alloy finish with smart wheels or even with g101, common guys what are you referring too.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto wheel, very cheap and is absolutely fantastic


+1 for this!


----------



## jon326 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Best by far...*

I've used loads of different alloy cleaners over the years. I've often been very disappointed and, like most people, put up with always getting far less than the claims of super performance. 
Until I bought the Bilt Hamber alloy wheel cleaner. It wasn't expensive, about £15 for a litre with spray so I wasn't overly hopeful. However, it is amazing stuff and finally does as promised. Ok, it does pong a bit (a little sulphurous although not over powering) but it really does clean and restore.
After being impressed on my car (a 2010 Saab 9-3 with quite complex alloy design) I decided to give it the acid test (Excuse the pun, it is acid free stuff!). I took it into work and tried it on one of the 'company cars' This was a 13 plate Ford Focus Police patrol car with 65k on the clock. These cars are washed on Sunday morning shifts (usually) but that wash is a cursory blast over with a hose and not exactly a mini valet. As a result the alloys are dull, crusted with baked on brake dust that wouldn't come off even with a scouring pad (not that I'd ever use that!) so I figured I'd give it a go with the Bilt Hamber stuff. 
I've attached the before, during and after pics which show the process. I used a round head brush to agitate the product while it was on but it was definitely not a scrub with the brush and the end result is, to my mind, outstanding. If it were my car I'd give it another coating but it was only a test which I think speaks for itself. You need to understand just how ingrained the baked on dust is to really appreciate how impressive the product is.
Ill be adding more Bilt stuff to my stable or (mostly) AutoBrite stuff and will update as and when.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

jon326 said:


> I've used loads of different alloy cleaners over the years. I've often been very disappointed and, like most people, put up with always getting far less than the claims of super performance.
> Until I bought the Bilt Hamber alloy wheel cleaner. It wasn't expensive, about £15 for a litre with spray so I wasn't overly hopeful. However, it is amazing stuff and finally does as promised. Ok, it does pong a bit (a little sulphurous although not over powering) but it really does clean and restore.
> After being impressed on my car (a 2010 Saab 9-3 with quite complex alloy design) I decided to give it the acid test (Excuse the pun, it is acid free stuff!). I took it into work and tried it on one of the 'company cars' This was a 13 plate Ford Focus Police patrol car with 65k on the clock. These cars are washed on Sunday morning shifts (usually) but that wash is a cursory blast over with a hose and not exactly a mini valet. As a result the alloys are dull, crusted with baked on brake dust that wouldn't come off even with a scouring pad (not that I'd ever use that!) so I figured I'd give it a go with the Bilt Hamber stuff.
> I've attached the before, during and after pics which show the process. I used a round head brush to agitate the product while it was on but it was definitely not a scrub with the brush and the end result is, to my mind, outstanding. If it were my car I'd give it another coating but it was only a test which I think speaks for itself. You need to understand just how ingrained the baked on dust is to really appreciate how impressive the product is.
> Ill be adding more Bilt stuff to my stable or (mostly) AutoBrite stuff and will update as and when.


You may even want to add Malco Brake off.


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

danwel said:


> +3 for smart wheels


+4 for smart wheels :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel is amazing stuff  also very nice on polished rims, i have read about bilberry taking the laquer off and staining wheels on polished ones.
if you want a pure fallout remover for car and wheels not just for the weels like auto wheel then get the car chem revolt, thats amazing stuff too


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

Thumbs up for smart wheels


----------



## Langballen (Apr 12, 2015)

mrhaz said:


> +4 for smart wheels :thumb:


Make that +5


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> I don't agree with this thread, smart wheels is a very versatile wheel cleaner on most finishes and sensitivity, you can control the strength of cleaning power by the dilution ratio with water, I have never damaged or dulled or muted a sensitive alloy finish with smart wheels or even with g101, common guys what are you referring too.


'Even' G101 - smart wheels is massively stronger, if you don't do damage with it, you won't with G101. The problem is that you _cannot_ totally negate the hazard with dilution. The product basically cleans with a whole load of sodium hydroxide/caustic soda. This is the same stuff which plays a large part in many drain cleaners, the stuff which makes your oven cleaner work and that which is used in some paint strippers. On powder coat, it is fine, but caustic soda will quickly and permanently react with aluminium. This isn't anecdote, it is scientific fact. You can decrease the activity level by diluting, but, if using on aluminium, it WILL be reacting. You may not notice it, but it will have formed some degree of haze. Use it regularly, even at low levels, and you will end up with aluminium which needs abrasive polishing to get the shine back.

Generally, the same caustic is about the most corrosive thing you will encounter short of hydrofluoric or hydrochloric acid. Don't forget that this is the same forum which will avoid fairy liquid because it is rumoured to contain a bit of salt (salt is corrosive, dontcha know).

Smart wheels is a good product, I have said this often. That said, there are other strong caustic products out there which are every bit as good. My beef is that people recommend it blindly - you almost never find someone asking whether the poster has aluminium/chrome/uncoated rims. When someone makes a balls up, people then say that the user should have read the instructions. Frankly, recommendations without proviso are as bad as not reading said instructions.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve just ordered some smart wheels to try but i did use Krystal kleen brake away a few days ago and its fantastic stuff. I used it neat but the alloys are really sparkling.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

I use cartec wheel cleaner, the best i've ever used


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Malco Brake Off once/twice a year, followed by a thorough rinse, then seal with FK1000p and just use your normal shampoo for the rest of the year. Easy peasy.


----------

